# Mondaine Pocket watch



## Joyjamie (Oct 22, 2019)

About to buy my first Pocket watch, decided on a brand new one. Looking at the Mondaine or the Tissot lepone

https://uk.mondaine.com/products/specials-43mm-stainless-steel-pocket-watch-a660-30316-11sbb

https://www.tissotwatches.com/en-en/shop/tissot-lepine-quartz-eta-f06-111-10.html

which is the better brand. Know that the mondaine comes with a leather pouch for storage but the Tissot Lepine has a nice box. Going forward will be buying acrylic stand. Both of them have 3 jewels movement so nothing special


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

To some extent, this choice is really down to style preference. On the one hand is the Mondaine, with its still modern-looking Swiss railway watch design, and on the other hand is the traditional classic design of the Tissot. As far as functional reliability of the watches, they are both quartz and likely to be pretty reliable and with similar functional longevity. I notice that the Mondaine watch is somewhat more expensive than the Tissot, and I reckon that you are paying a little extra for the stainless steel case of the Mondaine as opposed to the chromed brass case of the Tissot, and the Tissot does have a date window.

For what it's worth, I personally would go for the Mondaine given that these are quartz pocket watches. I feel that there are going to be more options at lower prices for decent quartz pocket watches in traditional styles whereas that Mondaine design is a bit special and already a modern classic. Decent pocket watches with a classy modern dial design similar to the Mondaine are going to be thin on the ground, and the stainless steel case of the Mondaine just clinches it for me.


----------



## Highland Laddie (May 12, 2012)

Joyjamie said:


> About to buy my first Pocket watch, decided on a brand new one. Looking at the Mondaine or the Tissot lepone
> 
> https://uk.mondaine.com/products/specials-43mm-stainless-steel-pocket-watch-a660-30316-11sbb
> 
> ...


 Hey, did you go for this in the end? I've just ordered the Mondaine :thumbs_up:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice one, @Highland Laddie. I do hope you enjoy the Mondaine; as you know, it would have been my choice as well.


----------



## Highland Laddie (May 12, 2012)

Yup, saw that mate.. was looking for an alarm clock and accidentally stumbled upon the pocket watch. Luckily it's being delivered Monday or Tuesday, when the Mrs is at work so I won't get a bollocking for spending more money on watches! :biggrin:


----------



## Fearnie (Mar 18, 2021)

Ive been carrying a Mondaine pocket watch for 5 or 6 years now and its a joy, I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------

